

Intel releases open source GraphBuilder for big data - x-sam
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2230349/intel-releases-open-source-graphbuilder-for-big-data

======
taocp
Link of the project: <https://01.org/graphbuilder/>

------
x-sam
and a link to the github page <https://github.com/01org/graphbuilder>

------
taylorbuley
I'm not sure I understand where the kicker comes from.

"The big data market has been suffering from a general lack of qualified
analysts and developers, say vendors. Companies have sought to help bridge the
gap by extending training efforts and partnerships with universities."

~~~
epistasis
Another way to increase the number of big data analysts is to improve the
tools so that more people can perform the analysis without as much trainin or
infrastructure building.

